# Anyone else having their battery drained?



## squidpops (Nov 21, 2017)

Don't get me wrong I expected an app like this to be a bit of a battery hog but wow it nearly kills my phone after just a few minutes, even with the battery saver option on. Not that I'm complaining too much, it's still a fun game and I'll continue to keep it/play it lol
Maybe it's just my type of phone? idkk (android 6.0, lg risio)


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 21, 2017)

Games tend to be really poorly optimized for Android compared to iOS so I'm assuming that's why. I play on iOS and it really doesn't use all that much battery. But I guess it could also depend on how old your phone is/battery capacity.


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 21, 2017)

I use my Kindle Fire to play and have no battery issues.


----------



## squidpops (Nov 21, 2017)

Katelyn said:


> Games tend to be really poorly optimized for Android compared to iOS so I'm assuming that's why. I play on iOS and it really doesn't use all that much battery. But I guess it could also depend on how old your phone is/battery capacity.



Ahh okay! It's a bit of a shame, but it's worth it I suppose. I think my phone is a couple years old at this point so that could explain it too yeah


----------



## lynnxo (Nov 21, 2017)

there’s an. option when you first load up the game to preserve battery life.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 21, 2017)

It actually doesn't to seem to drain my battery any faster than normal.  Weird.


----------



## Flare (Nov 21, 2017)

Hmm doesn't seem to drain battery power so much for me.


----------



## squidpops (Nov 21, 2017)

lynnxo said:


> there’s an. option when you first load up the game to preserve battery life.



yeah I turned that on but even with it, it still goes fast unfortunately 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare said:


> Hmm doesn't seem to drain battery power so much for me.





ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It actually doesn't to seem to drain my battery any faster than normal.  Weird.



So seems to be just on my end so far dang. Ah well I'll deal with it


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 21, 2017)

I heard of this. And when I check overtime, my battery drains normally...


----------



## Bcat (Nov 21, 2017)

LOL yeah, I have an iPhone 5s and it eats it like candy


----------



## Kishadi (Nov 21, 2017)

Bcat said:


> LOL yeah, I have an iPhone 5s and it eats it like candy



literally me.


----------



## Fjoora (Nov 21, 2017)

Yes and no. I feel like it drains just as quickly as I'd expect it to, given that I just have the screen hanging open for awhile.


----------



## A r i a n e (Nov 22, 2017)

Bcat said:


> LOL yeah, I have an iPhone 5s and it eats it like candy



same and my phone is barely a week old


----------



## Fizzii (Nov 22, 2017)

oneplus 3T and it's draining it! I got up at 9ish, and like an hour ago (2:30pm) i was on 15% when my battery lasts the whole day usually..


----------



## Ellexi (Nov 22, 2017)

It's draining my iPhone 7+'s battery like crazy and I don't know why because the battery life on the phone itself lasts for days at a time with regular use. It didn't drain it on my Android (an old piece of junk), so I don't understand what the deal is


----------



## Garrett (Nov 22, 2017)

No, it's been fine. I have an android phone and no problems for me.


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 22, 2017)

I use Android and haven't noticed much difference compared to when I play other games.


----------



## Mayor Box (Nov 23, 2017)

It drained very badly in the first day, but now it's doing pretty okay. Maybe the extra game data downloads on the first day had to do with it? At any rate, I'm using a 5 year old Android phone.

...It does get a bit HOT though!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 23, 2017)

Woke up at 8AM with phone fully charged and played PC for 30ish minutes(maybe more?) and my phones at 45% which I'm fine with honestly


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 23, 2017)

yea my tablet is a total battery hog  and this game does not make it any better

plus its laggy after 10 mins and i have to go out and in


----------



## OLoveLy (Nov 23, 2017)

I have an Iphone 6S (IOS 10) and it works very well. ^^


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm on an iPad Air, and it drains my battery a ton. It has drained 20% of my battery in the last hour


----------



## nammie (Nov 23, 2017)

I have a iphone 6 and yea it kills it at around the same rate that pokemon go does lol
but tbh the battery on my phone is kinda **** anyways, basically gotta bring a portable charger everywhere I go these days :/


----------



## LillyofVadness (Nov 26, 2017)

Yup, it KILLS my battery. But it's not too much of a problem since I always have my portable charger juiced up and on hand


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 26, 2017)

It lowers my battery but it usually takes me playing it for a good long while before it gets to like 40% or something when I notice. So I mean it's taxing sure, but it's not like killing it.


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 26, 2017)

There is a lower performance/battery saving option (it makes the game _slightly_ blurrier, which my eyes can't take, but some people might be okay with it). But, personally, I haven't experienced any intense battery drainage while playing. Like, if I knew I was going to be out and about for a long period of time, I'd hold off on checking it then, but other than that, I see no significant depletion of my battery.


----------

